# Ebene mit Java 3D repräsentieren.



## philo (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

möchte gerne etwas mit Ebenen und Vetoren rechnen können, nur leider werde ich aus der API nicht ganz schlau, welche Klasse eine Ebene (Plane) repräsentiert.

Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich gelesen Shape3D aber wie kann ich damit eine Ebene, die auch unendlich sein kann, konstruieren.

Gibt es vielleicht sogar eine Klasse, wo man die Ebene mit Stützvektor(Punkt) und Normalenvektor speichert?

danke für die antwort auf eine naive frage.

gruss
philo


----------



## Gast (17. Mai 2006)

versuschs doch mal mit der klasse Plane3D


----------



## philo (17. Mai 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> versuschs doch mal mit der klasse Plane3D


hallo,
danke für die antwort, aber diese klasse gibts es bei mir nicht!
siehe: Java 3D Api
gruss
philo


----------



## DeziBell (17. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub da hadder recht... ich find auch keine Plane3D.


----------



## jagdfalke (31. Mai 2006)

man Jungs! Seid mal ein bischen einfallsreich: Box mit dicke 0.0001f oder so.

mfg
jagdfalke


----------

